# Hair growing out of eyeball!!!



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok here is the video, it is very difficult to see the hairs but they are there. All I have is my iPhone camera and it doesn't like to focus on up close small objects. 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh - thinking that maybe that eye is going to wind up having to come out? If it is not hurting her, hopefully it can wait until she is spayed, but I am thinking that getting rid of it would be better then having life long problems:-(




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Google "dermoid cyst on eyeball" - it sounds very like this.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

fjm said:


> Google "dermoid cyst on eyeball" - it sounds very like this.


Oh yeah, petplan just recently posted an article on it - 
the hairy eyeball: petplan pet insurance looks at ocular dermoids - vets for pets blog from Petplan USA

Kind of surprising that the Vet did not see it when they were looking at the ulcer, because the article says it can cause an ulcer!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Eek*

You definitely did not overreact. It's freaky! We're girls, we are allowed a certain squeamish factor and things growing out of our pup's eyeballs definitely fall squarely in the SQEAM category.

Now trying to pluck the hairs out or doing anything to them would be overreacting. Calling the vet and googling the hell out of it, totally normal. 

Excluding the eyeball closeup, Killa looked adorable in that video. Her markings are so sweet.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I learned something today. 

(Note to self: Google images + "ocular dermoid" = _never again_)

Hope the vet will be able to take good care of Killa. I agree, the markings are so cute, and what a patient little sweetie while you were filming!

--Q


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

I think the whole "spotless mind" memory wipe thing will be invented specifically for search results like these. Forget a broken heart, small potatoes, forget images of fuzzy pug eyeballs, sign me up.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

That is exactly what I did, I love google!!! It definitely is disturbing to see pictures of tufts of hair coming out of a dogs eye! I am glad that it is able to be operated on though. I was so worried she would have to loose the eye. 
Yes I am very irritated that the Vet did not catch this yesterday. I mean he had special tools to look at it and he still missed it. I am thinking he didn't even take the time to look at it very well. All it took for me to see it was a simple flashlight! I didn't pay $100 for him to half ass his job. And guess what, they still have not called me back. On the bright side the medicine does seem to be helping a bit. She has not had much discharge or goop in her eye. So I'm guessing the hairs have irritated or caused the cornea to ulcerate. I'm going to call the vet once again, I feel that 5 hours is plenty enough time to wait for them to call me back. Thank you for all if your replies, it helped tremendously!  I am glad to know that I didn't overreact  lol. As for plucking the hairs out OMG I don't think I could even if I wanted,lol. 
She does have lovely markings, I love how her ears are apricot underneath. She was being such a good girl during the video. She was actually falling asleep that is why I clicked at her, it was so cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> That is exactly what I did, I love google!!! It definitely is disturbing to see pictures of tufts of hair coming out of a dogs eye! I am glad that it is able to be operated on though. I was so worried she would have to loose the eye.
> Yes I am very irritated that the Vet did not catch this yesterday. I mean he had special tools to look at it and he still missed it. I am thinking he didn't even take the time to look at it very well. All it took for me to see it was a simple flashlight! I didn't pay $100 for him to half ass his job. And guess what, they still have not called me back. On the bright side the medicine does seem to be helping a bit. She has not had much discharge or goop in her eye. So I'm guessing the hairs have irritated or caused the cornea to ulcerate. I'm going to call the vet once again, I feel that 5 hours is plenty enough time to wait for them to call me back. Thank you for all if your replies, it helped tremendously!  I am glad to know that I didn't overreact  lol. As for plucking the hairs out OMG I don't think I could even if I wanted,lol.
> She does have lovely markings, I love how her ears are apricot underneath. She was being such a good girl during the video. She was actually falling asleep that is why I clicked at her, it was so cute.
> 
> ...


If it were me, I would take her straight to a vet optomologist - in my experience, even though they cost more, it is well worth it to go to a specialist who will get to the root of the problem- and the treatment quicker and better then the regular vet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> If it were me, I would take her straight to a vet optomologist - in my experience, even though they cost more, it is well worth it to go to a specialist who will get to the root of the problem- and the treatment quicker and better then the regular vet!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really do want to take her to the ophthalmologist, I have been looking for one, but I just don't know which one to take her to. I plan on calling up the ones in SoCal tomorrow after I take her back to the vet for them to recheck the eye. I am hoping they will recommend one put I am not planing on it. I finally got a hold of them after 3 phone calls with a message saying they were out to lunch and would be back at 2:00 (even though I called at 3:00,3:30,and 4:00). The lady tried telling me that there was probably just lint or hair stuck to her eye and they could wash it out for me. I said no this is definitely little hairs growing out if her eye, after I said that she told me I could bring her back in tomorrow morning and they will look at it again, but I might have to wait because they will be really busy. I don't care how long I have to wait as long as they look at her eye I'm good. 
If anyone has any recommendations on Veterinary Ophthalmologist in SoCal I would greatly appreciate them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I really do want to take her to the ophthalmologist, I have been looking for one, but I just don't know which one to take her to. I plan on calling up the ones in SoCal tomorrow after I take her back to the vet for them to recheck the eye. I am hoping they will recommend one put I am not planing on it. I finally got a hold of them after 3 phone calls with a message saying they were out to lunch and would be back at 2:00 (even though I called at 3:00,3:30,and 4:00). The lady tried telling me that there was probably just lint or hair stuck to her eye and they could wash it out for me. I said no this is definitely little hairs growing out if her eye, after I said that she told me I could bring her back in tomorrow morning and they will look at it again, but I might have to wait because they will be really busy. I don't care how long I have to wait as long as they look at her eye I'm good.
> If anyone has any recommendations on Veterinary Ophthalmologist in SoCal I would greatly appreciate them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd make sure that there is no charge for that second visit because it is something that they missed the first time! 
If you do not get a specific recommendation for the opto, I would just go to the major specialty hospital around with the best rep - I think they pretty much have to be outstanding to get those positions - never met a specialist at one of those places that was not impressive!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Poodlecrazy, I hope you can find an ophthalmologist. I showed my son that video and he said it didn't look like she could see well with that eye. He also mentioned that she wasn't blinking. He's by no means a veterinarian ophthalmologist, he's an ocular plastic surgeon, but he did say that your puppy needs to see an eye specialist. Not to alarm you at all, but just so that you know she's getting care from someone specializing in eyes.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I'd make sure that there is no charge for that second visit because it is something that they missed the first time!
> If you do not get a specific recommendation for the opto, I would just go to the major specialty hospital around with the best rep - I think they pretty much have to be outstanding to get those positions - never met a specialist at one of those places that was not impressive!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't think they will charge for the second visit. If they do idk Ill probably just pay it and be done with them. Plus give them a few bad reviews online. If they don't give me any recommendations I will definitely go to the nearest eye specialist. I agree that to have a position like that they have to be pretty dang good at what they do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweetp said:


> Poodlecrazy, I hope you can find an ophthalmologist. I showed my son that video and he said it didn't look like she could see well with that eye. He also mentioned that she wasn't blinking. He's by no means a veterinarian ophthalmologist, he's an ocular plastic surgeon, but he did say that your puppy needs to see an eye specialist. Not to alarm you at all, but just so that you know she's getting care from someone specializing in eyes.


Thank you for the information! He is correct she can not see very well if at all out of that eye. she does blink very little with that eye and the eye sometimes does not close when she is sleeping or when she does try to blink it. Again thank you so much for the info and I will definitely be getting her to a specialist like your son said. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I know of a very good specialist in Tustin/Irvine area, if you want to drive that far I will get the name/number from my sister who used them for her Coton de Tulear. They were very expensive but good. I noticed there is also a specialist in Palm Springs, probably much closer to you but I don't know of anyone who has used them.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I know of a very good specialist in Tustin/Irvine area, if you want to drive that far I will get the name/number from my sister who used them for her Coton de Tulear. They were very expensive but good. I noticed there is also a specialist in Palm Springs, probably much closer to you but I don't know of anyone who has used them.


Really! Thank you! I don't mind traveling to Tustin/Irvine. It is actually closer to me by 20-30 miles than Palm Springs. Thank you so much! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I never thought there was anything literal possible in "Giving someone the hairy eyeball"....

Oh, it is so hard to un-know some things....


----------



## Alkhe (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh my god.. I read this topic and thought 'Ha. Yeah, sure..' and still can't actually believe that this is even a THING! I'm at work and the video won't play here, but I did just as someone suggested NOT to do and google image searched .. :ahhhhh:

Obviously being on the other side of the world I have NO idea of any places to recommend - I'm guessing the eastern suburbs of Melbourne, Australia are a bit too far.. I know of a good person here but yeah.. maybe not..


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Really! Thank you! I don't mind traveling to Tustin/Irvine. It is actually closer to me by 20-30 miles than Palm Springs. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay! That's what's so great about this forum. People are always ready to help, advise and offer support when needed. Pulling for your little girl! ray:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

sarahmurphy said:


> I never thought there was anything literal possible in "Giving someone the hairy eyeball"....
> 
> Oh, it is so hard to un-know some things....


Hahaha Lol. It really is! I am more intrigued by it than disgusted now, but it sure was a shock to see there was actually hair growing out of her eyeball! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Alkhe said:


> Oh my god.. I read this topic and thought 'Ha. Yeah, sure..' and still can't actually believe that this is even a THING! I'm at work and the video won't play here, but I did just as someone suggested NOT to do and google image searched .. :ahhhhh:
> 
> Obviously being on the other side of the world I have NO idea of any places to recommend - I'm guessing the eastern suburbs of Melbourne, Australia are a bit too far.. I know of a good person here but yeah.. maybe not..


Lol don't you just love that it's like someone says "don't look! " and of course you have to look, it's like a reflex. Believe me the video isn't as bad as some of those pictures though. The amount of hair growing out of those dogs eyes! I feel so bad for them and so thankful I discovered Killa's before it could get that bad. I hope she can have it operates on before it gets to that point. 
Lol ya I think Australia might be a tiny bit to far for me to travel. But just a tiny bit . Thanks for the thought though.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweetp said:


> Yay! That's what's so great about this forum. People are always ready to help, advise and offer support when needed. Pulling for your little girl! ray:


Yes I love this forum! I can't believe it took me years to sign up! The people on this forum are so helpful and supportive it is just amazing. Thank you Sweetp and everyone who has help support me and give me advice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

One of my best friends is a vet eye doctor, and you really are best served by getting Killa to one very soon. I wouldn't even waste your money going back to your original vet for this, save it for her upcoming eye surgery. They have to go thru a zillion (ok, 10-12 years of school) and are just amazing doctors. I met my friend thru my first pug - talk about eye problems! If the cost is prohibitive, I've never met a rich one, and it'll save you from the cost of complications, and failures from the first course(s) of treatment from your vet. Good luck!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

KirklandPoodle said:


> One of my best friends is a vet eye doctor, and you really are best served by getting Killa to one very soon. I wouldn't even waste your money going back to your original vet for this, save it for her upcoming eye surgery. They have to go thru a zillion (ok, 10-12 years of school) and are just amazing doctors. I met my friend thru my first pug - talk about eye problems! If the cost is prohibitive, I've never met a rich one, and it'll save you from the cost of complications, and failures from the first course(s) of treatment from your vet. Good luck!


It's true my friend was about to let their regular vet take a third try at her dog's entopian eyelashes when I convinced her to take him to the eye specialist -she asked the specialist "what are the chances that the third surgery will not work and she said "none" - and sure enough it worked the dog is fine!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Being the type of person with an incredibly low "ICK" factor, I'm glad I read the thread and restrained from googling... It gave me the heeby-jeebies just thinking about it, sorry!

However, I really, really hope you get this sorted out for the lovely wee Killa, she's a doll and if a specialist can improve things for her then WOW!

Sending positive thoughts for this lovely little girl (and her fab owner!)

Manxcat


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree with the advice of others here. This looks painful and destructive. I would seek out a good _ophthalmologist_ in all haste !

Rain developed Entropion in her right eye. After a year of various treatments and close observation and worry that the condition could injure the eye itself (corneal ulcer), I decided on surgery. Though my regular Vet opted to do the surgery, I felt this condition warranted a specialist (100+ miles distant). I am very pleased with the results. 

Eyes are _special_, & very important to the well-being of your sweet puppy !


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Being the type of person with an incredibly low "ICK" factor, I'm glad I read the thread and restrained from googling... It gave me the heeby-jeebies just thinking about it, sorry!
> 
> However, I really, really hope you get this sorted out for the lovely wee Killa, she's a doll and if a specialist can improve things for her then WOW!
> 
> ...


Lol, be very glad you restrained from googling it, it was quite disturbing to even me and I have a very high "ICK" factor. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

So for an update on Killa. I did take her back into the vet for them to recheck the eye. I really didn't think they would charge me for the recheck and I would have felt bad if I just dropped out on them. They are really nice people. But as for what they said, the tech checked her eye she didn't get to see the vet again because he was in surgery. She said that there is a congenital defect that causes this to happen (aka a dermoid, but she did not say that) and that surgery would be the best option. She did not have a lot of answers for me due to the fact the vet was in surgery and she couldn't ask him much. But she said that what they do is try to scrape off the tissue and that the best option would be to do it at the same time if her spay (which they want to do at 18 weeks!! I don't think so!!! That is way to young). She is going to call me with more information and an estimate for the surgery. Obviously I am not going to have anything else done there. When she calls I am going to tell them that I appreciate everything but feel it would be better to take her to an Ophthalmologist. She did say that continuing the antibiotic ointment will be needed until she does have the surgery, which I do agree with seen as her eye has improved slightly while on it.
Thank you everyone for all the comments and suggestions, I greatly appreciate it. Now it is time to call up some Veterinary Ophthalmologists and see when I can get her in for an appointment.  and which one I like best . Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Crossing fingers for you, Killa and your pocketbook. Keep us posted, no matter how much it makes us squeam. Especially if there is any good news - like chance she could regain some eyesight from removing the dermoid. That would be awesome.

FWIW, I know with Human babies the longer they go unable to see out of one eye (cataracts for example) the less likely their brains will ever develop the synapses necessary for sight out of that eye even once the physical eye problem is corrected.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Best of luck with Killa. 

If I were you, I would find a new vet ASAP! Their service sounds terrible!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ciscley said:


> Crossing fingers for you, Killa and your pocketbook. Keep us posted, no matter how much it makes us squeam. Especially if there is any good news - like chance she could regain some eyesight from removing the dermoid. That would be awesome.
> 
> FWIW, I know with Human babies the longer they go unable to see out of one eye (cataracts for example) the less likely their brains will ever develop the synapses necessary for sight out of that eye even once the physical eye problem is corrected.


Thank you so much. I will definitely keep everyone updated. I watched a surgery of a dermoid being removed on a 6 year old GSD and his vet said that he regained all sight in the eye, but boy was that an intense surgery! I just don't know if her tiny body could handle it. But that will be a question to ask the vet I guess. It is good to know that she can regain sight in the eye though. 
I thought about how her being younger might making it easier for her to get her sight back faster, but I am just so nervous with her being so tiny and having to go through such a big surgery. But like I said I will see what the vet says. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Locket said:


> Best of luck with Killa.
> 
> If I were you, I would find a new vet ASAP! Their service sounds terrible!!


Thank you.
I have been searching for years for a good vet in he high desert. This ones service definitely is horrible. They still haven't called me back with the "estimate" (not that I'm going to need it).Its a shame because they are really nice people. But my search for a good vet will continue I guess. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Thank you.
> I have been searching for years for a good vet in he high desert. This ones service definitely is horrible. They still haven't called me back with the "estimate" (not that I'm going to need it).Its a shame because they are really nice people. But my search for a good vet will continue I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I understand how difficult it is - was never happy with the Vet that I had for 15 years, but could not find a better one, but the way that he treated Taylee during her final illness was unforgiveable - don't know if this gives you any idea's, but the way that I found my new Vet was that there is a Surgeon in town with an incredible reputation - she does not practice in one place, but goes to Vet's all over town to do the surgeries that are too difficult for them, and so she knows them all from the inside - I managed to get in touch with her, explained that I could not go back to the old Vet, and asked for her recommendation (telling her what issues were important to me) - she gave me a list of three, but I did not have to go past the first one - not only did the first one tic all of my boxes, but I also know that when a doctor gives you a list of referrals, the first one is always their top pick, they just can't say that lol!
Anyhow, if you don't now know somebody like that to ask, when you find the eye surgeon, they would probably know a lot of referring Vets, and maybe could help you?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I understand how difficult it is - was never happy with the Vet that I had for 15 years, but could not find a better one, but the way that he treated Taylee during her final illness was unforgiveable - don't know if this gives you any idea's, but the way that I found my new Vet was that there is a Surgeon in town with an incredible reputation - she does not practice in one place, but goes to Vet's all over town to do the surgeries that are too difficult for them, and so she knows them all from the inside - I managed to get in touch with her, explained that I could not go back to the old Vet, and asked for her recommendation (telling her what issues were important to me) - she gave me a list of three, but I did not have to go past the first one - not only did the first one tic all of my boxes, but I also know that when a doctor gives you a list of referrals, the first one is always their top pick, they just can't say that lol!
> Anyhow, if you don't now know somebody like that to ask, when you find the eye surgeon, they would probably know a lot of referring Vets, and maybe could help you?


It really is difficult. I think the biggest problem I have is either they are a decent vet but only in it for the money or they are just not experienced enough. I found one vet that is ok? But if I were to go there they would bankrupt me. I was going to take her there but when I tried to get an appointment they wouldn't answer the phone. I should have just waited and kept calling them.

That is a great idea about asking the ophthalmologist! I never would have thought of that. The place that I am probably going to take her too is very big in client, patient, veterinarian relationships with them. When I called the lady new the city I live in so I am sure they will have some recommendations. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would also look for a new vet. Nice but inept just doesn't cut it. Sometimes paying more upfront works out to be cheaper. Asking the ophthalmologist is a great idea. I think the fact that your current vet did not recommend that you consult a specialist is a big warning flag.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> I would also look for a new vet. Nice but inept just doesn't cut it. Sometimes paying more upfront works out to be cheaper. Asking the ophthalmologist is a great idea. I think the fact that your current vet did not recommend that you consult a specialist is a big warning flag.


Ya I am hoping the Ophthalmologist will have at least one recommendation for a good vet. You are right about paying more upfront works out to be cheaper. If I had just gone straight to the ophthalmologist it would have been more expensive but I wouldn't have wasted the $100 on incompetent veterinary care. But I guess live and learn, I sure have. Like you said nice just doesn't cut it. Their were definitely a lot of red flags with them. Also they still have not called me back with their "estimate" for surgery. I guess I just have to take initiative and call them first, but the only thing I am going to do is cancel her follow up appointment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly which high desert you live in, but there is an opthamologist in Upland, CA. If you are in the hesperia or victorville area or down towards Norco it isn't too far from you:
Upland - Eye Care for Animals

There is also one in Palm Desert if you are over by Hemet:
http://www.eyecareforanimals.com/locations/california/palm-desert.html

say...it just occured to me....you live in the high desert. Is there any chance she could have gotten some cactus hairs imbedded in her cornea? Those cactus hairs can be extremely fine and wont come out without being taken out carefully. I do wish you could take her to the eye vet asap before she has permanent damage. If she has a genetic problem, the breeder should be made aware and help with the cost.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

outwest said:


> I'm not sure exactly which high desert you live in, but there is an opthamologist in Upland, CA. If you are in the hesperia or victorville area or down towards Norco it isn't too far from you:
> Upland - Eye Care for Animals
> 
> There is also one in Palm Desert if you are over by Hemet:
> ...


Yup! That's the one I made her appointment for. It is about 40-45 miles away which isn't to bad at all. Thanks for the suggestions. I also called the one in Palm Desert but never could get a hold of them, and surprisingly they are double the distance. I always thought Palm Desert was closer to me but then I never really knew where Upland was. 
She has had this condition since she was born and the Breeder is aware of it and asked if I could take her. She just didn't know what exactly what was wrong with the eye. I signed a contract saying that I was aware of her conditions and that she is not responsible for any medical care. She also has a split paw called Ectrodactyly. She is my genetically messed up baby, lol. The breeder also does not let the puppies outside (I know I don't like it either) so it would be less likely it was cactus hairs. But it does make since that that could have been a possibility seen as the breeder is in the Yucca Valley area and there are tons of cacti out there. I wish I could get her in sooner but the soonest appointment they had was Friday. She seems fine though and the eye does not cause her pain or discomfort so I feel it is not an emergency or super urgent type situation. Thanks for the support and advice 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Just wondered if there was any news on Killa?
Hope all is okay


Edit: Forget this - found the update on 52 weeks of Killa! Cheers, Manxcat


----------

